# Iframe Problem - Seite nicht angezeigt



## der_rocka (17. März 2005)

Hallo!

Eigentlich bezeichne ich mich selbst als einen Mensch mit sehr viel Erfahrung was Web Design angeht.
Nur diesmal hab ich ein Problem mit nem Iframe was ich einfach nicht verstehe: Wenn ich meine Seite öffne wird die Datei main.htm mit dem IFrame angezeigt.
Der Inhalt vom IFrame wird aber nur für ne Sek. eingeblendet und ist dann weg und kommt auch nicht wieder.
Erst wenn man in der Navigation auf die Buttons klickt erscheint wieder ein Inhalt im IFrame.
Gleiches ist wenn man aktualisiert, dann ist das Iframe auch leer.

Hat jemand ne AHnung was das sein könnte?

Need Help.   

vielen dank

mfg der_rocka


----------



## der_rocka (17. März 2005)

Hat sich erledigt!

Danke!


----------

